# Scissor Lift - How Much Weight???



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i'm in agreement it SHOULD be ok, but if you start rolling it in and hear *crack-crack-crack*, we could be wrong. on cement they should be solid enough to take it though. the soft tire spreads the weight more too.

DM


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

There's a lot of what-if's on this one. Lots of variables to do with the tile installation. Properly installed on concrete, I doubt you'll have a problem. 

Just for good measure, it might be a decent idea to lay down a couple sheets of plywood to drive on.


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

Rather then plywood, use long 2x12's if the room permits. I have done it similarly with scrap carpet under the 2x's. 750# for the lift, plus you = 200# a tire....should not be a problem.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Ooh, good idea Joasis. :thumbsup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

REAL good idea, yeah. maybe use carpet under the 2x's just to keep it clean and prevent any possible scratching of the tiles from dirt?
"sounds like a plan!"
DM


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Unless some attic stock on the tiles and some of the original grout is available....I wouldn't.. or if your ready to replace the tile anyway.. go for it.

RISK... is this one you want or have to take. "were "all" the tiles installed correctly".

yep, scissors lift sounds easy.... not everything goes per plan. 

I would scaffold... or write in a hold harmless clause or the price of a new tile floor in my contract.


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

it really depens on the subfloor and like was mentioned before how it was installed.I have tile on a concret slab and have over 1000 lbs of ovens sitting on it also in another spot an 800 refrig and a 800 stove with no cracking of tile but if it was done right I would say it will not hurt it


----------



## JackOfAllTrades (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, I used the lift, it weighed in at 800 LBS + me (180LBS) for a grand total of 980 LBS. 

Not a single problem. The tiles are A-OK. :thumbup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

good deal then.

DM


----------

